# Rcbo required ???



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

HI

Why would you!!

Think about it unless that installation (or it's use) has changed it still complies to the standard it was designed and built to (probably) 16th Edition which is perfectly safe. 

All that needs to be said on the test sheet is stating something about it being safe but not complying to the 16th Ed. or there is a deviation.

Just make sure you carry out verification of earthing by carrying out an Earth Fault Loop Test Ze and Zs and make sure the values are ok for your fuses, breakers RCD whatever. Based on your values you can then decide if RCBOs is needed. 

If you start throwing new kit into old build you have the potential of opening up a can of worms, but make sure you cover your arse by advising them it is not to the current regulations and an improvement is advised. 

One last thought are any of the any sockets likely to feed a piece of outside equipment - a RCD faceplate is cheaper than a RCBO.

Regards
Matt


----------

